# Fairly New at Knife Making and Just Trying Kitchen Knives



## cdhumiston (Jan 24, 2022)

Here are a few kitchen knives I'm working on in addition to some others.

Top knife is AEB-L Steel, the 3rd and 4th are 440C Stainless.

I need to finish the grinds and add scales. 

This picture is right after heat treat and tempering was completed.


----------

